# >>> What is this Bald Skin BUMPY thingy? <<<



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Could it be ringworm?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't know what it might be, but I did a quick google search. Maybe take a look at this link and see if it helps you narrow it down any. I am an advocate of going to the vet when something is of concern. But I tend to be overly cautious, the vet likes that about me. (At least on a monetary level.) Hope all goes well!
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...1oHgCQ&usg=AFQjCNG1mvmssFpDDiT0nHAAgWH2OJOy-w


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

It definitely doesn't look like ringworm. Those are flat to the skin and crusty. It looks like a cyst to me. The ones I've seen have been harmless, but I'd still get it checked out and documented at the vet.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

It does appear to be a cyst, but I'm not a vet. I would take her in and get it checked out.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks like a cyst to me too....she's too young for fatty tumors I think? I'd take her to the Vet to check it out.........


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree looks like ring worm! If you have a black light it will show up very bright. Selsum Blue the human shampoo will get rid of it bathing once a week and also a athletes foot cream applied daily to any spots you find daily. You may have to use a soft collar to keep her from licking it. I have a friend who just had this on her Yorkie pup.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Peeves had a sebaceous cyst that looked very similar to that as far as I can tell. I would go to the vet. If it is a sebaceous cyst it is easily treated with a topical dmso/synotic (at least that is what we used).


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Not ringworms. Harry had ringworms for several months and its just cleared. The skin will not be raised. Instead it is a bit flacks. 'Craters' of skin 'burst' then flake. It's like having dandruff that never clears. Not a great look for a black dog

I'd pop down the vet to be safe


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shammy (Aug 4, 2012)

My Bailey had the exact same thing, identical looking actually. I did take him to the vet and it was a cyst. He got it when he was older though, but I guess they can form at any time and some dogs are just more prone to them. My neighbors dog (Lab) had quite a few of them, she had them surgically removed but some came back and/or new ones formed. For that reason, we choose not to have it removed, just didn't see the point in going that route considering Bailey was about 9-10 at the time. So there really wasn't anything we could do about it and it did continue to get bigger and bigger until one day it popped! Kind of gross but the vet said just keep it clean and dab it with peroxide too. He also said it would likely fill up again, and it did, but never as big as right before it popped.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

What did the vet say? How is she doing?


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Sort of looks like her shoulder area......did they give her a injection of something during her surgery? Just wondering if it might be a injection site reaction.


----------

